# hmf optimizer or PC3???



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

im kinda new to the game and i bought a quad that is snorkled has and hmf slip on and k&n air filter . how necessary is some sort of hmf optimizer or pc3 and what would be best.. im looking for reliability more than lots of power gain. also if someone could explain the benefits of both?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Pc3 is the way to go, it will make your bike run better and smoother and get the most out of your mods, there is several maps you can download off this site for your setup, best Guy to talk to is bootlegger about it


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Either one is reliable....the PC3 is more expensive by a little but it is a better unit. If you don't have snorkels the Optimizer is ok cause but you cannot take away fuel below factory setting like you can on the PC3. If your going to spend the money on one your better off with the pc3. That is just my opinion. If you ride in any type of water or mud you will get to get a Pelican 1010 case for either one. Both say waterproof but you know that don't mean anything...lol.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

i have an hmf optimizer for sale if your interested.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

mathew_101 said:


> im kinda new to the game and i bought a quad that is snorkled has and hmf slip on and k&n air filter . how necessary is some sort of hmf optimizer or pc3 and what would be best.. im looking for reliability more than lots of power gain. also if someone could explain the benefits of both?


What year bike do you have? You can only use these items on the 2008+ 750s.... Just wanted to make sure that your not wantin to put this on a 650 or an 07/older 750. 
Like stated above, the optimizer only has one basic function...it adds fuel, reason for this is because most of the time when you add snorks & exhaust the bike has a tendency to lean out.
The PC III has the option to add OR remove fuel through the low/mid/high ranges of the rpm band. There are a ton of maps available to simply download to it and go ride, OR you can bring your bike to somebody that has a wideband tuner and have a custom map made just for your bike.


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

A wide band is not a tuner. A wide band is simply an instrument to determine a true a/f ratio. A wide band sensor "02" can be Baught at any parts store, it's a bosch sensor, but you have to have a gauge/computer to run software. Some of the cheap ones gauge and sensor can be purchased new for appx 220. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^You know what I meant lol


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

if you want more than lots of power i would go with an msd over either of those


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

A Dynojet Wideband Commander is what you use tune your bikes with PC3's VDI's and such controllers like that. That what all the guys tuning the bikes are using like John Cannon, Casey McGinnis, John Ferranti. You put a bung on your bike and screw the O2 sensor in. You need to get a good one something like a Dynojet that has a Data logger so you can log the runs you make. You really don't need a gauge unless you want to buy one...the program has one you can use on it. You can tune the PC3's and 10%,20%,30% and so on up to WOT throttle runs. The advantage of the PC3 is sometime you you make need to add fuel at for instance 20% throttle position and take away fuel at 70%. Almost no one tunes on the dyno's no more unless your just trying to tune the big motors for HP. You get a lot better tune under a real world load than the dyno's. So basiclly what I am saying is Matthew if you think you wanna get all you can outta your pipe or mods the PC3 is the way to go IMO. Once you get a good tune job...you can tell a lot of difference in your bike.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

I would like to try out that MSD myself, I'm about to put this **** VDI on ebay tired of messin with it.

If the PC III would remove the timing retard I would get that....alot cheaper.

Scott


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a hmf no programer and I run the dog crap out of mine at times but every bike is different


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

sjf323 said:


> I would like to try out that MSD myself, I'm about to put this **** VDI on ebay tired of messin with it.
> 
> If the PC III would remove the timing retard I would get that....alot cheaper.
> 
> Scott


I heard there are a LOT of issues outta the ones for the Brutes. Whats it doing?



bruterider27 said:


> I have a hmf no programer and I run the dog crap out of mine at times but every bike is different


Yes...they are good units. Reliable as well.


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

its an 09 750.what kinda tool would a person need to buy to check their rpm?


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

the pcs are cheaper but you cant adjust the timing with them and if you buy a programmer for the timing then the msd is cheaper at only $375 and i havent heard of any problems with them and before i get jumped on i know bootlegger you were talking about the vdi


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

03maxpower said:


> the pcs are cheaper but you cant adjust the timing with them and if you buy a programmer for the timing then the msd is cheaper at only $375 and i havent heard of any problems with them and before i get jumped on i know bootlegger you were talking about the vdi



Jumped on...:chairshot: . Yeah, I just mentioned the VDI....trust me I am still not a fan of them. Maybe one I will try one when I get rich...lol. :33: The MSD's are good units from what I have heard. Can you adjust the fuel - or + on those? There was one at the shop last week with one on it. The guy really like it. I don't much about them.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

from what vfj tell me you can pretty much do anything to the computer with them fuel timing +/- get rid of the reverse switch so you dont have to push it but yes i like mine alot


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

03maxpower said:


> from what vfj tell me you can pretty much do anything to the computer with them fuel timing +/- get rid of the reverse switch so you dont have to push it but yes i like mine alot


Cool...! Just watched out for my chair though...:chairshot: LMAO! :greatgooglymoogly: That guy said he rides his in water all the time with no issues.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

dont know i had mine in water last time i was out just splashing through the fender deep holes and i dont have any grease in the connectors and no problems yet but im not soaking mine in the water either so i dont know about the riding you guys do :nutkick: ill see your chair and raise you :haha:


----------

